# 55g tank for sale



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I posted these on GCAs but for some reason did not post them here. I have become very forgetful lately 

The tank has a DIY black stand and canopy. Interior of stand and hood are painted with white lacquer while the exterior is finished with black lacquer. Stand and the majority of the canopy are made of two layers of ¾" cabinet grade (no voids) maple plywood.

The canopy has four Over Driven Normal Output (ODNO) 48" 6500K, T-8, fluorescent lights (approximately 192 watts of light) that are powered by two 4x32 electronic ballasts mounted outside rear of the hood for heat reduction. It opens from both the front and the back for maintenance and each half rests on the other half when opened.

The tank has approximately 4" of substrate for a planted tank (mix of Florabase, Flourite, and Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil) which would also work well for most freshwater fish, a 200 watt heater, Eheim Ecco 2234 filter with media, 8 outlet power strip and two timers for the lights.

Pic of the tank, stand, and canopy: 


Interior of the stand: 









This is an older picture and the CO2 equipment is not included. Also the Magnum 350 is no longer with this tank and has been replaced by the quieter Eheim Ecco 2234.

Asking $400 OBO for everything (plants not included).

Price is negotiable so make me an offer


----------

